# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  فيديو: مدرب روماني يحتفل بطريقة جنونية قبل أن يقبل حكم اللقاء !!

## امير الصمت

*بعد أحرز فريقه هدف الفوز على فريق غاز ماتان الذي أهله لخوض غمار  الدوري الأوروبي، احتفل مدرب رابيد بوخاريست الروماني ماريوس سوماديكا بهذا  الهدف بطريقة جنونية، خطفت أنظار جميع متابعي المبارة في المدرجات وعلى  شاشات التلفاز.*  *وانطلق سوماديكا بسرعة على أرضية الملعب، قبل أن  ينزلق باتجاه جماهير فريقه ليشاركهم فرحة الفوز، وحينما قدم اليه حكم لقاء  لينبهه على تصرفه، بادر المدرب ليقبل الحكم مستسمحاً بطريقة مضحكة. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

